# GGE - Grand Gulf Energy



## Trader Paul (2 September 2007)

Hi folks,

GGE ... let's run with another oiler this week (previously Alto Energy?),
with a new well going down in USA.

A positive time cycle suggests some good news early in the week, with 
another minor and positive cycle to come into play next Friday, too.

Two significant cycles should put a positive spotlight on GGE, 
about 19-20092007, as well ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (7 September 2007)

*Re: GGE - Grand Gulf*



Hi folks,

GGE ... trading according to the script, so far .... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Putty7 (3 May 2010)

*Re: GGE - Grand Gulf*

Market cap of 9 million, SP currently at .012c. By my calculations GGE retain 34.5 percent of the Napoleonville Salt Dome after they complete their requirements, first drill is due this month.



> Farm out to GGP
> 
> On 5 March 2010 the Company announced it had farmed out a 15%
> working interest in the Napoleonville Salt Dome to Golden gate Petroleum
> ...


----------



## Putty7 (6 June 2010)

Spud of the first well should be either announced this week or an update of how far away the rig is if there have been further delays, 3 wells drilled back to back from the spud of the first well so should be a bit of interest.


----------



## haddadf (10 July 2010)

Its time to get excited about this stock with yesterdays announcement only the start.

GGE announced a well discovey at thier Napoleonville Salt Dome project of over 120 feet. With the prospect of over 60 prospects at this project why wouldn't you be excited.

In the next two weeks there will be a few updates with regards to flow test results as well as the spud of Well #2. I will be watching with great anticipation. 

This stock looks good for short and medium term.

Enjoy.


----------



## noie (2 August 2010)

Realized today this and *GGP *- Golden Gate Petroleum
are linked in their Dugas & Leblanc #1 Well


```
Partners in the Dugas & Leblanc #1 Well are:
Grand Gulf Energy Ltd (ASX: GGE)	39.50% WI
Golden Gate Petroleum Ltd (ASX: GGP)	15.00% WI
Other partners				45.50% WI
```

today GGP announced:

Napoleonville-- Dugas & Leblanc #1 Well, Assumption Parish,
Louisiana, Operator 39.5% WI
Following the announcement dated 22 July 2010 the Board
advises that the Dugas & Leblanc #1 well has been deepened to
8,080 ft and has logged an additional 6ft of sand below the shoe
and an additional interval of a further 28ft of pay in the Operc
Sand.
This increases the total logged pay to over 160ft of pay over 4 pay
sands.
During the initial deepening and circulating, the well produced
significant oil to surface into the mud tank.

oh and GGE SP up 5%
and    GGP SP up 3%


----------



## noie (16 August 2010)

SP down 5% today ,  after some news that drilling has not gone as expected.

news last Friday

Golden Gate advises that preparations are underway to bring the Dugas & Leblanc # 1 well under control. Cudd
Pressure Control, experts in well control, are preparing the location to move in the well control equipment with the
expectation that all equipment will be readied and on location by Friday, 13 August 2010 (US Time). Following which
the well control exercise will commence.

then news today 

Grand Gulf advises that the Operator, Mantle Oil & Gas LLC of the Dugas & Leblanc # 1 well reports
that attempts to control the well will now be handled by a two step approach with a separate relief
well to be drilled in order to intercept the Dugas & Leblanc #1 well while work continues on the
existing well bore .
The rig which previously was going to be used to drill the Sager #1 will now be placed on a new location
and will commence drilling in the next 2 days. It is anticipated that this well will intercept the original
well bore within 6 days from commencement of drilling.
Concurrently attempts will continue with the Dugas & Leblanc #1 well by first removing the sand and
material away from the well bore followed by severing the top of the existing casing in order for a BOP
to be re-attached to enable control of the well bore.


----------



## noie (16 August 2010)

noie said:


> SP down 5% today ,  after some news that drilling has not gone as expected.
> 
> news last Friday
> 
> ...




SP down 11% off this news ,  not sure where it is headed from here pending the news it might experience a nice pick up.


----------



## SenTineL (1 October 2010)

down 28% today after financial report release and update on well operation.

Haven't had a look through financials but that's a big hit.


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

From Todays Report:

Fundraising and ongoing Financial Support
The Company’s financiers, being Macquarie Bank, Seaspin Pty Ltd and Skye
Equity Pty Ltd have agreed to continue to support the Company through
the testing phase of the Dugas & Leblanc #2. The non renounceable rights
issue as announced on 7 October 2010 and other capital raisings will be
delayed until after testing of the Dugas & Leblanc #2 well.

I am glad to see them take this risk and attempt to add share price value before establishing a capital raising price. 

HOLD


----------



## Chesty (23 December 2010)

Well is running well, pardon the pun. Hoping this company goes ballistic as well as GGP.


----------



## oztrades (9 September 2011)

Interesting developments seem to be happening with this stock. Several wells coming online and CR's done. Worth a watch this one IMO.

Oz


----------



## oztrades (9 September 2011)

GGE Investor presentation.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01216191

Oz


----------



## oztrades (13 September 2011)

Hmmmmm
Looks to me that this stock is being manipulated. I wonder why?
Doesnt appear to be MacBank.
Probably lose my job saying that.
But Im sure I will get the answer soon enough.
Not sure why this hasnt budged as all the current results look good.

Hapless maybe?

Oz


----------



## oztrades (1 January 2012)

Hi

Well worth an update on this one.
Currently:
$6.5mil in the bank from sale of La Posada
D&L#3 bringing in $180k a month
Abita coming online in Jan 2012 bringing roughly the same revenue.
Grizzly hitting hc @ 10600ft in a TD of 13000ft
A busy 2012 drilling program.

Cheers
Oz

Disclosure:Hold


----------



## bux2000 (31 October 2021)

I entered GGE as my pick in the November Stock pick  Competition purely as a spec. The short term chart appears to be OK   but it is in the Oil and Gas sector which appears to be one for the immediate future.

bux


----------



## Miner (25 November 2021)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2022)

Miner said:


> (was down)



but back up.... recently over 6c Mid March; Helium offtake signed) and now at 4.9c and in a trading halt.

_• Gas Sales & Processing Agreement (GSPA) executed with Paradox Resources LLC, owners of the advanced Lisbon helium processing plant located 20 miles north of the Red Helium Project _
_• GSPA provides the opportunity to monetize Jesse#1 in the event of a successful well, providing cashflow with minimal CAPEX 
• GSPA provides external validation of the Red Helium Project and initiates an important relationship with a proven helium processor and seller  
• Lisbon facility includes a liquefaction train capable of generating 99.9995% purity helium suitable for the lucrative and premium-pricing semi-conductor, defence and space industries. The facility is one of only 8 helium liquefiers in the US representing 7% of North American helium liquefaction capacity 
• Recent sharp rise in helium prices on the back of US supply disruptions, Russian sanctions and increased demand. Lisbon currently selling helium for up to US$605 per thousand cubic feet (mcf) _
_• Grand Gulf to list on the US-based OTCQB Venture Market in the coming weeks  _

Grand Gulf’s flagship project is Red Helium in Utah in the United States. The company has a drill permit for the Jesse#1 well with drilling expected to start mid-April.

Today, it is raising $8million, priced at 4.4¢ a share, a 10 per cent discount to the last traded price.


----------



## Ibza (28 December 2022)

Tipped this for the Jan 2023 competition. The chart looks similar to BUX and an uptrend may begin over the next week or so. The share price is currently 1.8c. A leading diagonal pattern has occurred on the chart, and GGE has since retraced to the 78.6% line (at 1.7c). That 1.7c level also appears to be a support level.


----------

